# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 1 )



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2017)

*What are your New Years woodworking related resolutions?








*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2017)

Finish my shop and get it operational.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 1, 2017)

To complete my wife's furniture order by spring.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 1, 2017)

640 x 1136

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 1, 2017)

Like Greg, get the shop set back up and running again. It's been far too long since I've built furniture. I love turning, but want to slow down on that in 2017 and do more flatwork.

I also have a few pieces of old iron that I would like to do full restores on this year:
Delta 24" Scroll Saw
Sprunger 8" Table Saw
Sprunger 15" Floor Standing Drill Press

Part of me wants to do a full restore of my Delta 14" bandsaw, but it doesn't really need it. Plus I use the bandsaw a lot and I'm not sure I could handle it being out of commission for more than a week or two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2017)

Brink said:


> 640 x 1136



25 or 6 to 4?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 1, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> 25 or 6 to 4?



No like Chicago...the group. Or bulls

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2017)

Brink said:


> No like Chicago...the group. Or bulls



Key Word- Bull

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2017)

To get my shop in a cleaner, more organized state. Not anything like @Kenbo, I know that's not going to happen but cleaner. Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2017)

Tony said:


> To get my shop in a cleaner, more organized state. Not anything like @Kenbo, I know that's not going to happen but cleaner. Tony



I am tryin the reverse- I( have had the same resolution for years- Shop just gets messier so my resolution is that I make shop messier. If it all works like I plan- shop should be spic and span in a month....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 1, 2017)

More hollow forms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 1, 2017)

I never make resolutions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2017)

To build a new shop and get it outfitted with some new equipment. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm going to try and stop being so neat and have my shop more messy like @Tony 

Unattainable goal?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> I'm going to try and stop being so neat and have my shop more messy like @Tony
> 
> Unattainable goal?



It's very simple Ken. All you have to do is get about 3x more lumber and 4x more supplies than should be in the space you have. Throw it all in there willy nilly, and you're done! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 1, 2017)

You left out the Flat Rate boxes... Need lots of Flat Rate boxes.

You're getting closer though Ken... 1 stray wood chip and 25 grains of sawdust in those last 2 pictures!! You'd have the wheels on that rascal by now, if you didn't spend so much time on the dustbuster cleaning up the counter!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## David Hill (Jan 1, 2017)

1. Use the hollowing rig that I got a lttle while back-- have some requests for urns, etc.
2. Try turning new things (to me)
3. Do some flatwork projects- stay well rounded (have some equipment that feels neglected)
4. Finish the outside slab storage area.
5. Decide on which design and make /use a fluting jig.

Think that's a good agenda.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 1, 2017)

Find the tablesaw in my shop and learn how to use for something other than a storage shelf.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2017)

No resolutions... I never kept the ones I made before, so I've elected to stop making them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Jan 1, 2017)

DKMD said:


> No resolutions... I never kept the ones I made before, so I've elected to stop making them.



soooooo........ isn't that a resolution??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2017)

To go fishing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ray D (Jan 1, 2017)

Finally make my wife the pepper mill she has been waiting for. Purchased some redwood burl recently from @Anthony to scratch that one off my wife's never ending list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 1, 2017)

Finish the trim in the bathroom of the cabin we built 5 years ago. Just don't want to run out of things to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 1, 2017)

Get the brand new kitchen built that the boss has nagged about for at least a year ... have cad drawings done ... cut list printed ... new appliances ordered ... have gathered all wood and hardware .. can't put it off much longer ... but the master bath remodel be put off till next year ... not that I'm busy ... it's just the way I roll ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 1, 2017)

Finish the started projects

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 1, 2017)

To utilize every possible minute for shop time

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 2, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> I'm going to try and stop being so neat and have my shop more messy like @Tony
> 
> Unattainable goal?




Just take your shop photos before you clean up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 2, 2017)

What is a resolution?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> What is a resolution?



Something about pictures I think.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 2, 2017)

Brink said:


> 640 x 1136





ripjack13 said:


> Something about pictures I think.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hmm....I answered my own question for brink....


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Just take your shop photos before you clean up!



He's working his way into it slowly, 10 pictures of the build, one picture with sawdust on the counter!! 

By the time he's Mike's age, his shop could look like Tony's!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> He's working his way into it slowly, 10 pictures of the build, one picture with sawdust on the counter!!
> 
> By the time he's Mike's age, his shop could look like Tony's!!



WHAT!!!!


----------



## kweinert (Jan 3, 2017)

Not really a resolution, but I do want to get at least the power run to the shop so I can try to get more projects done. I have all these ideas in my head (or in drawers) and I'd like to see if some of them work out like I envision them. And maybe apply to "higher quality" craft shows and see if I'm anywhere near as good as my wife and family think I am :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 3, 2017)

Nothing as official as "resolutions", but I plan to: 

make some hinged boxes to go with classier pens

use the cheap laser engraver some more

increase the rate at which I use blanks to at least approach the rate at which I acquire more of them
Yeah, right

Reactions: Like 1


----------

